# kernel 2.6.5 e Controller HPT370 [risolto]

## X-Drum

Salve a tutti

Ho deciso di mettere su il nuovo kernel 2.6.5 ma dopo averlo ricompilato

al riavvio ho ottenuto:

```

VFS: Cannot open root device "7263" on unknow-block(114,3)

Please append a correct "root=" option boot

Kernel-panic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow-block(114,3)

```

Il mio controller è un HighPoint 370 U/ATA100 integrato sulla mobo

le partizioni sono le seguenti:

```

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part2                boot           reiserfs

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part3                /              reiserfs

/dev/ataraid/disc0/part1                swap
```

non riesco a capire perche' nn vada quando "bootto" il sistema con il kernel 2.4.20 tutto funziona, sembra quasi che l'array non venga riconosciuto!

per caso (ditemi di no vi prego) il 2.6.5 non supporta l'opzione:

```
  <> Highpoint 370 software RAID (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

che invece era presente nel 2.4.20, e adesso non trovo nel 2.6.5?

grazie in anticipo per l'aiutoLast edited by X-Drum on Fri Apr 16, 2004 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MyZelF

Hai selezionato il supporto per

```
<*>         HPT36X/37X chipset support
```

 :Question: 

Nel .config corrisponde alla voce CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366

----------

## X-Drum

sisi è attivo ma cmq continuo a nn riusicre ad avviare il sistema con il 2.6.5  :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare il tuo lilo.conf o grub.conf?

----------

## X-Drum

il mio lilo.conf:

```

lba32

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/ataraid/disc0/disc

map = /boot/.map

# If you are having problems booting from a hardware raid-array

# or have a unusual setup, try this:

#disk=/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc bios=0x80  # see this as the first BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/sda bios=0x81                 # see this as the second BIOS disk

#disk=/dev/hda bios=0x82                 # see this as the third BIOS disk

#menu-scheme=Wb

bitmap = /boot/gentoo.bmp

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 5 second timeout:

timeout=50

delay = 50

vga=0x31A

#

# Linux bootable partition config begins

#

image = /boot/2.4.22/bzImage

        root = /dev/ataraid/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo-2.4.22

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append = "hda=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

#

# Linux bootable partition config ends

#

#

# Linux2 bootable partition config begins

#

image = /boot/2.6.5/bzImage

        vga=0x31A

        root = /dev/ataraid/disc0/part3

        label = Gentoo-2.6.5

        read-only # read-only for checking

        append = "hda=ide-scsi hdc=ide-scsi"

        initrd = /boot/initrd-gentoo-800x600

#

# Linux2 bootable partition config ends

#

#

```

io ho paura che il kernel 2.6.5 (development-sources)

non supporti un array creati con ataraid (con le funzioni integrate nel controller, quello che ho usato),

ma solo array creati con LSR (Linux Software Raid)

o forse ho dimenticato di includere/compilare qualcosa?

con il 2.4.22 il mio array raid0 viene riconosciuto perfettamente....  :Question: 

----------

## X-Drum

leggendo qua e la sui forum di gentoo sono arrivato alla terribile conclusione che i kernels della serie 2.6.x al contrario dei kernels della sere 2.4.x 

hanno i drivers per il mio controller raid (HPT 370) ma non gestiscono array creati per mezzo di tale controller

la famigerata opzione:

```
<> Highpoint 370 software RAID (EXPERIMENTAL)
```

qualcuno saprebbe darmi conferma?

nel caso si davvero cosi' non esiste nessun altro modo per ovviare a questo problema (a parte aspettare una release nuova, o mantenere un kernel serie 2.4.x)

----------

## X-Drum

lo so in questo 3d mi sto autorispondendo!  :Embarassed: 

cmq alla fine la conclusione è la seguente:

alla stato attuale NON esiste supporto per gli array raid costruiti per mezzo dei controller: HighPoint e Promise nei kernels della serie 2.6.x

anche se i drivers per tali controller sono presenti

quindi mi ritrovo a dover usare per forza il 2.4.25 (a meno che non esistano patch anche ufficiose da applicare ad un 2.6),

peccato avrei voluto tanto utilizzare la serie 2.6.x  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## t0mcat

potresti considerare l'alternativa di utilizzare il raid software di linux, alla fine i raid ata (seriale e parallelo) non sono hardware ma software bios-assistiti, e i driver di linux sono abbastanza deperformanti.

cmq per il sata ci stanno lavorando.

----------

## X-Drum

ciao, si stavo appunto valutando questa ipotesi anche perche' avevo letto, sempre sul forum di gentoo da qualche parte, che la direzione per il 2.6.x sarà quella (LVM) e quindi nn verrano piu' forniti drivers per SOFTWARE RAID per gli specifici controller.....

il fatto è che allo stato attuale dovrei:

            -backuppare il tutto

            -"demolire" il mio array

            -ricostruire l'array per mezzo di LVM e ripristinare....

un po' di lavoro insomma  :Crying or Very sad: 

secondo te/voi? mi conviene passar ad LVM sin d'ora?

(in tal mo do utilizzerei il raid 0 e un kernel della serie 2.6.x)

----------

## t0mcat

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo te/voi? mi conviene passar ad LVM sin d'ora?

 

si, io sto giusto armandomi per farlo. ho recuperato un vecchio hdd ata, ci faccio il backup, rifaccio le partizioni, e vai di soft raid, così finalmente mi stacco da sto frodo di kernel 2.4.

e stai tranquillo che avrai sicuramente prestazioni VERAMENTE da raid.

allo stato attuale serve solo per fare il dual boot con una partizione windows messa nello stesso raidset, ma visto che ormai win lo tengo per optional, si fo*ta pure, con questi driver raid farlocchi su linux non ho nessuno dei benefici prestazionali che ci si dovrebbe aspettare da uno striped raid.

----------

## X-Drum

apposto 'mpare!  :Cool: 

dato che sono un fanatico (ho messo su il raid appunto per lo striping)

mi sa che seguiro' il tuo consiglio!

mi puoi indicare un howto serio o altra documentazione vorrei provare al + presto!

----------

## t0mcat

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=8813

----------

## X-Drum

 :Laughing: 

Grazie T0mcat per l'aiuto! :Wink: 

Dato che nei kernels della serie 2.6.x il supporto per Hardware Raid non è piu' supportato, sono passato al Software Raid! (sempre in modalità raid0)

Ed in un solo colpo ho ottenuto un incremento drammatico delle prestazioni! e finalmente tutti i benefici dei kernels 2.6.x

è stata una faticaccia backuppare il tutto,convertire l'array,riconfigurare..... ma ne è proprio valsa la pena!!!!!!

Thunder@root# hdparm -Tt /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

  Timing buffer-cache reads:    628 MB in 2.00 seconds = 313.58 MB/sec

  Timing buffered disk reads:    172 MB in 3.00 seconds = 57.27 MB/sec

posso confermare quindi che la modalità software merita! 

in quanto piu' performante di quella hardware ed alla portata di tutti (dato che non necessita di un controller dedicato)

----------

